# Ewe harshly head butting other ewe’s lamb



## Julia Mary (Mar 1, 2021)

Hello! I am new, to both this forum and lambing. One of our ewes gave birth 5 days ago to twins. They were in a jug for 3 days, and the last two days have been out in the small paddock with the other two ewes during the day. Yesterday all went well. Today one of the ewes ( who has always been on the ornery side) started head butting the little lambs harshly. The mom tried to intervene somewhat by standing between them, but wasnt very successful. I put the mother and her lambs back in the jug for now, because if I separate the other ewe she’ll be alone ( we just sold the ram.) Is this normal? Couldn’t the tiny little lambs get hurt? They only weigh about 3 pounds each.


----------



## secuono (Mar 1, 2021)

They can be killed or get broken bones.
Mean one should be fenced away from the lambs until they're older and more independent.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 1, 2021)

Welcome to the forum and welcome to sheep. Ewes will butt away lambs, especially when they are about to lamb or have their own lambs. That is normal. But if your ewe is purposely butting the lambs and going after them, she can do them harm and that would break your heart. @secuono gave you good advice. If she calms down after lambing, good. If she keeps on being mean, sell her and replace her with a friendlier ewe.


----------



## Julia Mary (Mar 1, 2021)

Thanks, that sounds wise. She is not pregnant, just mean. She has always been a pain, may have to sell her. However, with no other sheep, will she be ok for now in an adjoining paddock? I know that sheep are never supposed to be alone.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 1, 2021)

No, they aren't supposed to be alone, but would you rather her break one of your lamb's legs? Load her up and take her to auction and then look around for a better ewe. Good luck with your babies! What breed of sheep do you have?


----------



## Julia Mary (Mar 2, 2021)

We have Finn sheep, known for their gentleness so this is odd. I just adore the other two ewes. But I guess you can have a mean one in any breed! I should have known this was coming, when my LGD pups were young she used to bully them and we had to watch very carefully and separate at times. Luckily the other two ewes and the ram taught my pups to love sheep. Thanks for the advice, we will let momma and babies out of the jug today so they can get fresh air, and put the bully in the adjoining paddock.


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 2, 2021)

I fully agree with what's been said. Bullies always should be isolated. If she had lambs of her own she may well calm down


----------



## Baymule (Mar 2, 2021)

Animals are like people, they all have their personalities.

I’d love to see pictures of your Finn sheep! Hint hint. LOL LOL


----------



## Julia Mary (Mar 2, 2021)

I just posted a pic of the lambs on the introductions page, but I’ll put another here, and I will post here the others too...  thanks for asking! By the way the bully is the smaller one standing off to the side. She never really seemed totally accepted by the group, and would head butting them at times and go off and graze by herself a lot. What kind do you have?


----------



## secuono (Mar 2, 2021)

Any chance she's not fully female and has hidden testicles?


----------



## Julia Mary (Mar 2, 2021)

secuono said:


> Any chance she's not fully female and has hidden testicles?


Oh does this happen much?  How would I know?  I have noticed that her behavior seems more like the ram and wether, and less like the other ewes. But I am new to sheep and don't really know a lot about them.  Also, the ram was always very interested in the other two ladies, but never showed interest in her, but I assumed that was because she was smaller and less mature.  She is the same age as the dark ewe, they are sisters, but I guess she was the "runt" of the litter, always much smaller.  We bought them all together when they were about 3 months old.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 2, 2021)

We have Katahdin/Dorper ewes and a registered Katahdin ram. We just finished with lambing and had 19 lambs. I got the prettiest, spottiest lambs I ever had. 

Here's a link to my lambing thread.

Baymule’s 2021 Lambing | BackYardHerds - Goats, Horses, Sheep, Pigs & more

Your lambs are so adorable. Finns need to be sheared, will you be spinning the wool?


----------



## Julia Mary (Mar 4, 2021)

Baymule said:


> We have Katahdin/Dorper ewes and a registered Katahdin ram. We just finished with lambing and had 19 lambs. I got the prettiest, spottiest lambs I ever had.
> 
> Here's a link to my lambing thread.
> 
> ...


Oh thanks for sending the thread, I sure enjoyed looking at your lambs! The spots really are beautiful.  I am just learning to spin, have only done it on a drop spindle and need to move up to a spinning wheel. I don’t knit that well though so may have to learn to crochet as I’ve heard that’s easier. We really just got a few sheep for fun, and maybe a little meat now and then if one needs to be culled. I do needle felt so will use the wool for that.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 4, 2021)

I admire you for learning to spin! Knitting and crochet escapes me, I haven’t a clue. You are doing great!


----------

